# Cycling products.......



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

Anyone tried this product, made by the same people who make stresss coat?

Late Thursday night I tested my nitrites and ammonia. Nitrites were very very very little, but detectabe. Ammonia was 2.5 ppm. I was at Wally World on Saturday and picked up this stuff. It says to add it on day 1, 7, and 14 but my cycle was already going so I just added the recommened dosage at about midnight (Sunday morning). This morning, about 32 hours later ammonia was almost gone from 2.5ppm and nitrites went from hardly detectable to 5.0!


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

None of the cycling products at the pet stores work effectively. Bio-spira is the only one that I, and many many other members, have had any success with.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Bio-spira ROCKS!! I used it and love it! I totally recommend it!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

rufus said:


> None of the cycling products at the pet stores work effectively. Bio-spira is the only one that I, and many many other members, have had any success with.


:nod: rest is a joke,if it worked for you great,but how can bacteria sit on a shelf and live ? it can't,ask Don H :laugh:


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

physco 1 said:


> rufus said:
> 
> 
> > None of the cycling products at the pet stores work effectively. Bio-spira is the only one that I, and many many other members, have had any success with.
> ...


 I had the same line of thought, but I was just stated what happend with my tank.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

bio spira kicks ass dude


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

what exactly does bio spira do, and does it help cycling>??


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Bio-Spira.... BOTH Freshwater and Saltwater (Marine) versions of the Actual Live Nitrifying Bacteria used to immediately age or cycle an aquarium. Faster cycling times!!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

marineland still has the production halt on all bio-spira for another 2 months.









Nothing comes close to bio-spira, but IMO, the next best thing is tropical science's nitromax. Just make sure you keep it in the fridge once you open it.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

somebody needs to holler at me when it is back in production


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

taey don't have that at my LFS, i use sress zyme and for dechlorinator i use aqua-safe. It works fine.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> the next best thing is tropical science's nitromax. Just make sure you keep it in the fridge once you open it.


 What happens to the bacteria when it's sitting on the shelf for months on end?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

The description for Nitromax is as follows "Maximum-density live nitrifying bacteria. Creates an instant filtration system in your aquarium. Dramatically-reduces cycling time for new aquariums. Allows more fish to be safely added to an aquarium. Rapidly reduces ammonia and nitrite levels. Contains 25 billion live nitrosomonas and nitribacter bacteria per bottle. Treats 860 gallons. For freshwater."

Im sure you know better than anyone else DonH. Is this just crap?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Now that I think about it, how does bacteria survive on the shelf for long time periods!?!?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> The description for Nitromax is as follows "Maximum-density live nitrifying bacteria. Creates an instant filtration system in your aquarium. Dramatically-reduces cycling time for new aquariums. Allows more fish to be safely added to an aquarium. Rapidly reduces ammonia and nitrite levels. Contains 25 billion live nitrosomonas and nitribacter bacteria per bottle. "


 Every "bacteria in a bottle" product will have the same type of description for marketing purposes.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i cant find any bio-spira, every single pet store in this city has never even heard of the stuff







- they just tell me cycle is the same, and i say no, but yea... ill just have to do it the old fashion way with 30 feeders and a month till i get my spilo


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

no one in the souther states has it... i would like to own it too...does anybdy know where you can get it off of the internet?????


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

My brother in-law has a fish store and said leave a peice of raw meat in overnight


----------

